# Moving to NZ with Aus PR



## sundari127 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I need some help and advice on the NZ work visa policy. I hold an Australian PR, now i got a job offer from New Zealand.

Will my Aus PR allow me to live and work in NZ or should i apply for work visa in NZ as well.

Any pointers would be of great help.

Thanks
Sundari


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

No, you cannot work in NZ on an Aus PR (and visa versa)...


----------



## sundari127 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi G-Mo

Requirements

It says Aus PR holders wont need a work visa

Thanks
Sundari


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Interesting... Doesn't work the same way NZ to OZ (must be an NZ citizen) and had been told in was the same the other way...


----------



## sundari127 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi G-Mo

Yes you are right it doesn't work other way of NZ to OZ.

Some more research on the immigration site i found this

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/371C5E08-3AAE-4F62-A283-8430B1716E70/0/1016.pdf


##############

Do you need a visa to work in New Zealand?
You do not need a work visa to work in New Zealand if one of
the following applies to you.
• You are a New Zealand citizen.
• You hold a New Zealand residence class visa.
• You hold a special temporary (diplomatic, consular or
official) visa.
• You hold a military visa.
• You are intending to undertake work in New Zealand that is
not considered to be employment (see ‘What work is not
considered to be employment?’ on page 2).
If you are the holder of a current Australian permanent
residence visa or a current Australian resident return visa, you
do not need a visa to travel to New Zealand. You must apply
for a resident visa on arrival. You will do this by completing an
arrival card on the aircraft/ship on your way to New Zealand.

#####################################


----------

